# Directv remote and Onkyo receiver



## flyinnuts (Aug 16, 2013)

I did a search for my Onkyo model receiver R591 and didnt find an answer to the following question. I can not find a "code" to work the volume on my receiver with the directv remote(Genie box and remote).
I did find a code that will turn the receiver off and on when AV1 is selected. I then tried the mute +select, 2 flashes, 993, select and still no volume control via the directv remote.
Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.

Bryan


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Is the brand Genie? I can't find Genie for you in the list on my Onkyo either.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

His Genie is either a model HR34 or HR44. OP, think Harmony Remote. It is the solution.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The OP is no longer a member here.


----------



## BigFellor (Sep 4, 2013)

I also have an Onkyo receiver and had the same problem with my DirecTV remote. I think my receiver is the same model as the OPs. For whatever reason the DirecTV remote refused to recognize the receiver on the AV1 setting. I had to switch to AV2 to get it to work. Even at that, I got tired of mucking with it after a day and got a Logitech Harmony remote.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Www.procontrol.com is dynamite. 
Much more programmable than harmony. 
Also the URC RF20 is pretty suite learning remote.


----------

